
Dutch competitor to Sqreen and T-Cell, Bitsensor is bankrupt - newsbearer
Dutch competitor to Sqreen and T-Cell, Bitsensor is bankrupt.  Currently, the curator is currently looking at buyers for the portfolio and technology.
Will we see an IP transfer?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rtlz.nl&#x2F;business&#x2F;artikel&#x2F;4756841&#x2F;anti-hackersbedrijf-bitsensor-faillissement-failliet
======
Neutrion
Do you know the curator personally?

